# Karpfen züchten



## Carp Hunter95 (4. September 2008)

hey, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, hab da ne frage,karpfen leichen ja bei einer temperatur von 18- 20 grad. Wenn man nun ein ( großes !! ) Aquarium hat und z.B. anfäng bei einer temperatur von 12 grad. Und die temperatur alle 3-4 tage um 1grad erwärmt ( heizstab ) könnte man die karpfen dann zum ablaichen bringen?? Kp obs des richtige unterforum is!?Wenn falsch dann sry
mfg Jan


----------



## Laserbeak (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Wie groß soll denn das Becken sein ?
Wenn es groß genug ist, ist das nichts anderes als in einem Teich. Eine Frage der Größe.
Also:

Wie groß ?


----------



## archie01 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Hallo
Die Züchter bringen die Karpfen erst mit einer Hormonspritze zum ablaichen (Hypophysenextract) , als Ablaichbecken dienen da Behälter , die deine Aquarienmöglichkeiten sicherlich übersteigen würden - also vergiss es , das ist was für einen Profi.

Gruß
Archie

PS Hab in meiner Zierfischzüchterzeit mal mit dem Zeugs experimentiert , gebracht hat es aber leider auch nix


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

@laserbeak, unser  tackle dealer ( momentan noch zooladen ) hat ein paar zucht behälter abzugeben, wie groß?? K.P. vll. 2 m lang 1,50 breit und 1 meter hoch. Wäre auch kein problem einen extra ´´teich´´ im garten ( vllt. in einem gewächshaus, nur als bsp. ) auszuheben. Wie groß müsste sowas denn sein??
@ archi dieses hypo dibngens zeuchs, was ist das genau und wo bekommt man des??
Wäre es denn theoretisch möglich es so zu machen, wie oben beschrieben??


----------



## ankaro (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Hey Carp Hunter95

also meinem Vater gehört eine Zucht Forellen und auch Karpfen 
Um eine halbwegs ordentliche Zucht zu gewährleisten würde ich mal gerne wissen wie viel Bauarbeiten ,Kraft und zeit du so ungefähr eingeschätzt hast?


wir brauchen bei unseren Karpfen keine Kontrolle wie andere Zuchten die den Tieren unnötigen Stress aussetzten
das läuft wie geschmiert ein mal im Jahr wird das Wasser abgelassen die kleinen Karpfen also die jung Karpfen in ein abgetrenntes Becken gesetzt und einige große Schlachtreife aussortiert .

naja falls du fragen hast dazu dann schreib mir eine PN 

ach ja an deiner stelle würde ich zu einem Karpfen Händler oder Züchter fahren und den mal aushorchen 
geben bestimmt Tipps da du denen mit 100 Karpfen keine Konkurrenz machen würdest.


brauchst auf jeden Fall viel Platz zeit Geduld und Geld. haha


----------



## ankaro (4. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Züchter bringen die Karpfen erst mit einer Hormonspritze zum ablaichen (Hypophysenextract) , als Ablaichbecken dienen da Behälter , die deine Aquarienmöglichkeiten sicherlich übersteigen würden - also vergiss es , das ist was für einen Profi.


 
hey 

natürlich kann man als Züchter all das benutzen um guten Ertrag zu bekommen aber nicht alle nutzen es wie z.b unsere Fischzucht 
wenn Karpfen sich wohl fühlen laichen sie überall ab 
unser See und auch manche Karpfen sind nun schon 20 Jahre da drin und ich weiß nicht wie viele Karpfen (jung Karpfen)
ich letztens gekechert habe um sie in ein Geschützes Becken zu bringen.
diesen ganzen schei** verwenden nur noch wenige Zuchten 

heut zu tage muss alles bio sein und alles der Natur überlassen werden.

wenn man heute zu einem Kunden sagt die fische sind vollgepumpt mit (Doping Zeugs)(hormonspritzen) kauft keiner mehr 

einige Zuchten sind daran kaputt gegangen aber naja 
eigentlich sind in den spritzen ja nicht mehr als nur sperm*
des Karpfens, um mehr Gewinn und Ertrag zu erzielen aber naja ,ich weiss es nicht aber manche Leute verstehen es nicht das es auch geht ,ohne das man die fische stresst.

wir benutzen es nicht.
eigentlich ist die Zucht auch ne schnapsidee gewesen 
das ganze ist auch eine just for fun Aktion und es macht mir und meiner Familie auch unheimlich Spaß 

das ist auch die Hauptsache

also es geht auch ohne !!!


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*



ankaro schrieb:


> Hey Carp Hunter95
> 
> also meinem Vater gehört eine Zucht Forellen und auch Karpfen
> Um eine halbwegs ordentliche Zucht zu gewährleisten würde ich mal gerne wissen wie viel Bauarbeiten ,Kraft und zeit du so ungefähr eingeschätzt hast?
> ...



Mein Problem war ja, da die karpfen 20 grad zum ablaichen brauchen, diese doch sehr schwer erreicht werden kann ( über einen längeren zeitraum, oder liege ich da falsch??), nicht laichen, bzw. die fische nicht durchkommen können. Mti einem größeren teich, gibt es keine probleme, da wir entwder nächstes Jahr einen pachten ( wenn wir etwas finden ) oder selbst einen ausheben.
Bitte belehre mich eines besseren


----------



## archie01 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*



ankaro schrieb:


> hey
> 
> natürlich kann man als Züchter all das benutzen um guten Ertrag zu bekommen aber nicht alle nutzen es wie z.b unsere Fischzucht
> wenn Karpfen sich wohl fühlen laichen sie überall ab
> ...



Hallo
So sehr in der Züchterszene bin ich nicht , aber für eine wirklich effektive Zucht , denke ich ist das Spritzen der Hypophyse unumgänglich , ist ja auch nur eine Extrakt aus der Hirnanhangdrüse des Karpfens selbst , also kein Chemiezeugs , deshalb könnte auch jeder Öko das akzeptieren.
Das "einfach" abfischen der Jungkarpfen bei passender Größe wird aber wohl nie zu größeren Stückzahlen führen, denn bei der von mir erwähnten Methode werden die Alttiere ja nach dem Laichen entfernt und die Stückzahl der aufkommenden Jungtiere ist tausendfach größer als bei Naturzuchten.
Trotzdem sind das keinegswegs Chemofische.
Ich denke in vielen Gegenden Deutschlands ist das sogar die einzige Möglichkeit , die Karpfen zum Ablaichen zu bringen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

@ archi und wo bekomm ich diese szeug, was kostet es, wie wende ich das an?? Ist es für mich als laien überjaupt möglich?? Wo muss ich es hinspritzen??
mfg jan


----------



## archie01 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*



Carp Hunter95 schrieb:


> @ archi und wo bekomm ich diese szeug, was kostet es, wie wende ich das an?? Ist es für mich als laien überjaupt möglich?? Wo muss ich es hinspritzen??
> mfg jan




Hallo
Kriegst PN , ist nicht wirklich für alle bestimmt.....|uhoh:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Fischpaule (5. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Kriegst PN , ist nicht wirklich für alle bestimmt.....|uhoh:
> 
> Gruß
> Archie



, dabei war ich doch schon neugierig auf die Auskunft|rolleyes

#h


----------



## ankaro (6. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Hey 

da hast du recht es kann schwiriger werden das Wasser über längere Zeit auf 20Grad zu erwärmen und diese Temperatut zu halten,
in unserer Zucht (karpfenzuch) haben wir einen großen see indem wir es den Fischen selbst überlassen sich zu Paaren etc. dieser See wird einmal im Jahr abgefischt,
und im See ist ein abgetrenntes Drahtnetzt dur das die kleinen Fische schwimmen weil dort hinter Futter ist, jedoch kommen sie nicht wieder zurück in den großen See.
Nun werden die kleinen Karpfen aus dem kleineren abgetrennten bereich abgefischt und in ein 6m langes 3,50m breites und 1,20m hohes Becken gegeben, dort werden sie Größer gezüchtet.


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*



ankaro schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> da hast du recht es kann schwiriger werden das Wasser über längere Zeit auf 20Grad zu erwärmen und diese Temperatut zu halten,
> in unserer Zucht (karpfenzuch) haben wir einen großen see indem wir es den Fischen selbst überlassen sich zu Paaren etc. dieser See wird einmal im Jahr abgefischt,
> ...



deshalb meine ich ja, ich meine ja auch kein aquarium, sondern ein großes becken, das man i-wie beheizen kann. Würde das denn theoretisch gehen, wenn ich alle drei tage das wasser um 1 grad erhitze??
mfg Jan


----------



## TJ. (6. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Hi
Also so schwer stell ich mir das nicht vor Karpfen zum Laichen zu bringen bei einem wo ich mal war vermehrten die sich selbst im Gartenteich und er hat jedes jahr viele Kleinkarpfen entnommen.
Was denke ich wichtig ist sind vorallem viele Wasserpflanzen in nem sterielen becken wir sich denk ich nicht viel tun

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ankaro (6. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Hey Jan 

kla geht das jedoch würde ich das Wasser in der ersten Woche nicht erhitzen,
bei uns wird es auch erhitzt aber langsam stätig,
lass die Fische sich erst mal dort drin eingewöhnen,
was vor allem SEHR wichtig ist das du die Fische wenn die aus einem anderen Teich kommen,nicht direkt in das Becken gießt sonderen in der Tüte/Eimer drin lässt und nach 10 min etwas Wasser aus dem anderen Becken hinzu geben das sie sich an die Temperatur gewöhnen.
Aber vom Prinzip her funzt es, auf jeden fall.


----------



## fabi1 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

Hallo, wir haben einen kleinen teich und wollen dort auch Karpfen züchten weiß nicht ob das klappt aber wenn dann sach ich bescheid


----------



## tim-der-angler (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

was ist den die ideale größer für LaichKarpfen ???


----------



## King Wetzel (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

also wir haben sonen kleinen garten hartschalen garten teich wo wir auch karpfen drinn haben und die leichen auch jedes jahr fleißig wir haben jedes jahr so um die 30 mini karpfen drinne die ich dann in einen privat teich umsetzte


----------



## tim-der-angler (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

wie groß sprich wieviel liter faßt dein schalenteich 

wieviel karpfen hast du drinn und mit welcher größer


----------



## King Wetzel (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

ich schätze der hat so 800 l da waren ca 4 karpfen von aller höchstens 15 cm drinne 
wir haben die jetzt auch nicht mehr weil meine mutter die nicht mehr haben wollte


----------



## tim-der-angler (25. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

und die ham bei einer größe von 15 abgelaicht|bigeyes

kann ich mir garni vorstellen


----------



## King Wetzel (28. April 2010)

*AW: Karpfen züchten*

is aber so ich konnts mir auch nicht vorstellen aber ich habs mit eigenen augen gesehen


----------

